# Which Taxidermy video?



## Anglinarcher (Oct 1, 2007)

I am wanting to start making deer shoulder mounts but don't know anything about taxidermy. So i'm plannin to get a step by step how to video from begging to end to learn how to mount a deer. But don't know which one to get. so any ideas on which one is the best to start learning.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to taxidermy.net and click on training...


----------



## Anglinarcher (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks i will check it out.Any one know of a good start to finsh beginer video?


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

www.wasco.com check out Rick Carters videos he is the whitetail man!!


----------

